# tell me about Netflix....



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

what's involved in getting netflix service at my house? I'm with Rogers, does that matter?
do I need a smart tv? where can I see what's on netflix? what are its most popular shows?
and, maybe most importantly, what does it actually cost? BIL says "get Netlix. go get s firestick -10 bucks. you're all set" What's he talkin' bout?


----------



## nathan79 (Feb 21, 2011)

Best Netflix Canada TV shows 2022:








The best Netflix TV shows in Canada 2022 | Finder CA


Netflix has produced so much gold that it's hard to keep up with what shows you should watch. We've listed the best of the best right here.




www.finder.com





It doesn't matter who your internet provider is, but you may need a wireless modem or router depending on what kind of streaming device you are using.

Smart TV not required, but eliminates the need for a Firestick, Roku, or other streaming device. If you're using a streaming device, you will need a free HDMI port on your TV. Most modern TVs have at least three HDMI ports.



Prices:
Basic plan: $9.99, 1 screen, standard definition
Standard plan: $16.49, 2 screens, high definition
Premium: $20.99, 4 screens, 4K resolution



https://www.netflix.com/ca/



Create an account and choose a plan and payment method. Connect your Firestick to your TV and select input (ie. "HDMI 2" or "HDMI 3", etc). Enter your WiFi settings to connect the Firestick to the internet. Open the Netflix app and enter your username and password.


----------



## cliffsecord (Jan 10, 2020)

Get an account with your “family” to save the most. Then get a fire stick 4K or a google chromecast if you don’t have or any an Amazon account.

The fire stick has a much better remote control. They both can be controlled by your TV if it has CEC. 

If you want other steaming services, cancel one service while you binge the other service. There’s no point in paying for two services at once.


----------



## Spudd (Oct 11, 2011)

You can watch Netflix on a computer as well as on TV, if you want to try it out without buying a gadget for your TV (assuming you don't have a smart TV). If you have a smart TV it should be built in. 

They probably still offer a free trial month to try it out, so you could watch it for free for a month on your computer and if you like it, then figure out how to get it working on the TV.


----------



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

jargey3000 said:


> what's involved in getting netflix service at my house? I'm with Rogers, does that matter?
> do I need a smart tv? where can I see what's on netflix? what are its most popular shows?
> and, maybe most importantly, what does it actually cost? BIL says "get Netlix. go get s firestick -10 bucks. you're all set" What's he talkin' bout?


I suggest trying it on a computer or laptop first. You can get the cheapest $10 tier and try it out, see if you like the shows offered. Even better, ask your BIL if you can share his account, so you can log in and try it out on a computer.

Then to move it to the TV, you just need a TV that has an HDMI port and as mentioned in posts above, use a Firestick or Roku and hook it into your TV. For those devices to work you also need Wi-Fi internet in your home.

Now when you change the TV's input to HDMI2 or HDMI3, you'll be viewing from the Firestick or Roku with Netflix.

I'll give my example: I bought a Roku for $25 on sale. Netflix is $10/month. Yes that's all it took and the ongoing cost is the $11 (with tax) monthly subscription.


----------



## MrMatt (Dec 21, 2011)

I'm on the standard plan, I'm not sure that I want to pay for 4k.

I cut cable TV and found Netflix a step up, I also have Prime and Disney, and they're pretty niche.
For actual movies, I use Google Rewards (short surveys) and buy them on GooglePlay (Now Youtube Movies)

I have a smart TV and a Chromecast


----------



## MrBlackhill (Jun 10, 2020)

Wow I didn't even know about Roku and Fire sticks. I never had a TV for the past 7 years (actually I never owned a TV myself). But sometimes I watched some Netflix content on my cell phone or job laptop. My wife found out that she had a 32" TV left in the basement at her parent's house. I found it unfortunate that it wasn't a Smart TV because we only pay for Netflix, we don't have cable TV. Now I know that if someday we want to setup the TV, we could just buy a Roku or Fire stick.

Any difference between Fire and Roku sticks?


----------



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

MrBlackhill said:


> Wow I didn't even know about Roku and Fire sticks. I never had a TV for the past 7 years


I hear you. The last one I owned was a CRT and I sold that one 10 years ago, and haven't had a TV since then... until the new one I bought last month.


----------



## Money172375 (Jun 29, 2018)

MrMatt said:


> I'm on the standard plan, I'm not sure that I want to pay for 4k.
> 
> I cut cable TV and found Netflix a step up, I also have Prime and Disney, and they're pretty niche.
> For actual movies, I use Google Rewards (short surveys) and buy them on GooglePlay (Now Youtube Movies)
> ...


Tell me more about Google rewards


----------



## MrMatt (Dec 21, 2011)

Money172375 said:


> Tell me more about Google rewards


It's an app for your phone that asks surveys, I make enough to rent a few movies a month, or pay for a few apps.


----------



## newfoundlander61 (Feb 6, 2011)

The way we do it is via our Apple TV, I have a monthly auto debit setup on iTunes for Netflix and just purchase a iTunes card once a year and add it to the account then we have to do nothing it just works monthly and thats it.


----------



## kcowan2000 (Mar 24, 2020)

We have used it since our first smart tv about 15 years ago. Need about 10 mbs for flicker free service. Since we have cycled through Chromecast and roku addons before settling on Firestick.


----------



## off.by.10 (Mar 16, 2014)

kcowan2000 said:


> Need about 10 mbs for flicker free service.


It works fine at 5 mbps actually. I did that for a few years. As long as it's a reliable 5 mbps (eg. the slower plan of a provider which can actually do a lot more).


----------



## Money172375 (Jun 29, 2018)

off.by.10 said:


> It works fine at 5 mbps actually. I did that for a few years. As long as it's a reliable 5 mbps (eg. the slower plan of a provider which can actually do a lot more).


You can also choose the “quality” within Netflix to help with slower speeds. We got by with over the air 5mbps for about 2 years before Bell put high speed in our area.


----------



## gardner (Feb 13, 2014)

We've used Netflix for years on a 6 MBit DSL line and it's fine. I doubt HD would work, but the cheapest account looks fine for us.


----------



## off.by.10 (Mar 16, 2014)

gardner said:


> We've used Netflix for years on a 6 MBit DSL line and it's fine. I doubt HD would work, but the cheapest account looks fine for us.


It works. Last I checked, there was always a 1080 stream a hair below 5 Mbps. It may not be the best encoding but I never noticed anything really bad about it either. I've seen digital cable TV with much worse compression.


jargey3000 said:


> where can I see what's on netflix?


Try justwatch and filter for Netflix in Canada. It's great for tracking stuff across multiple streaming services. Also pretty good about regional differences: what's available on Netflix Canada is different from what's on Netflix US or elsewhere. Bell's Crave seems to grab quite a few of the shows available on Netflix US.


jargey3000 said:


> what are its most popular shows?


Depends on your taste but I don't think you can really go wrong watching Breaking Bad. The Haunting of Hill House was quite something too. And Stranger Things, if you like the style.


----------



## m3s (Apr 3, 2010)

Welcome to the 2010s..


----------



## Kilbarry20 (Aug 19, 2020)

cliffsecord said:


> Get an account with your “family” to save the most. Then get a fire stick 4K or a google chromecast if you don’t have or any an Amazon account.


^^^^^

THIS!

I get mine gratis via my daughter, who lives an hour away! 👍

(Don’t worry. She and her kids are compensated by me, in multiple other RESP/ other ways.)


----------



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

off.by.10 said:


> Depends on your taste but I don't think you can really go wrong watching Breaking Bad. The Haunting of Hill House was quite something too. And Stranger Things, if you like the style.


If you like Breaking Bad, also check out Better Call Saul. I just finished the seasons they have on Netflix and wow... the finale is amazing.

I started watching Seinfeld on Netflix. They have all the episodes and it's really fun stuff. @jargey3000 you would enjoy it if you haven't watched it in a while.

Here are some Netflix movies and shows I have queued up to watch:

Apollo 11, see this other thread
Crocodile Dundee (1986)
Looper (2012)
Catch Me If You Can (2002)
Minority Report (2002)
Pineapple Express (2008)
Trailer Park Boys - episodes and movies
David Attenborough: A Life On Our Planet (2020)
The Office, TV series
Star Trek, original TV series, 1968-
Star Trek: The Next Generation, TV series
Seinfeld


----------



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

@jargey3000 here are other things I previously watched on Netflix and liked

The Big Lebowski (movie)
Arrested Development (comedy TV series)
Breaking Bad (drama TV series)
Monty Python's Life of Brian (movie)
Monty Python and the Holy Grail (movie)
Dave Chappelle, various (stand-up comedy)
Bill Burr, various (stand-up comedy)

I also just noticed that they have Monty Python's Flying Circus, 4 seasons from 1974.


----------



## off.by.10 (Mar 16, 2014)

james4beach said:


> If you like Breaking Bad, also check out Better Call Saul. I just finished the seasons they have on Netflix and wow... the finale is amazing.


Of course, that goes without saying. The greatest thing about both shows is that the writing is excellent, unlike so many shows these days. I think they would be just as nice to read as books.

Also worth watching is Dark (warning: it gets really weird in the last season). And to a lesser extent, Dark Matter (totally unrelated despite the name).


----------



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

off.by.10 said:


> Of course, that goes without saying. The greatest thing about both shows is that the writing is excellent, unlike so many shows these days. I think they would be just as nice to read as books.


The writing, editing and even cinematography of these is superb (Breaking Bad & Better Call Saul).

Some of the episodes impressed me so much that I came back and watched them a second time. Like a fine wine.


----------



## MrBlackhill (Jun 10, 2020)

Ozark has a similar mood to Breaking Bad.
Mindhunter is also great.
Peaky Blinders also.
Babylon Berlin.

I also really enjoyed Dark.
The OA was also something different to enjoy. (Unfortunately unfinished)
Russian Doll was a short and fun comedy.

The Witcher could be the beginning of something great.

I may be missing a few others, I don't watch Netflix that often, but my wife is good at binge-watching some series. We usually watch content in foreign language though, which makes that time more productive towards our language-learning goals. I've been watching series in Spanish and German. She's been watching lots of Korean content. Otherwise, simply watching content in English is good to us, as it's our second language.

I also enjoy some of their documentaries.


----------



## Money172375 (Jun 29, 2018)

MrBlackhill said:


> Ozark has a similar mood to Breaking Bad.
> Mindhunter is also great.
> Peaky Blinders also.
> Babylon Berlin.
> ...


Mindhunter is great. Check out Manhunt:Unabomber. Great insights into the beginnings of behavioural forensics. Watched both numerous times.


----------



## sags (May 15, 2010)

Fargo is a superb series as well.....very well written and acted. Each season is slightly different.

Ozark is a great series......binge worthy. Breaking Bad of course was superb.

I haven't watched Dark or some of the others yet. Thanks for the recommendations.

As far as I am concerned, Netflix and Amazon Prime (with unlimited music) offer great entertainment value for the low cost. We have 5 people using out Netflix account......lol.

I also highly recommend buying one or more Amazon Echo devices. They are amazing little devices that do just about anything. We have a couple of those and a Google Mini and use them all the time with our Sirius XM subscription for our car.

All together the cost of subscriptions comes to less than $100 a month, which is great value.


----------



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

sags said:


> I also highly recommend buying one or more Amazon Echo devices. They are amazing little devices that do just about anything. We have a couple of those and a Google Mini and use them all the time with our Sirius XM subscription for our car.


They may do nifty things, but there's no way I'm putting that Amazon spying device in my home. I don't trust Google either (they have a horrible history of data collection and privacy violations) which is another reason I didn't buy a "Smart" TV.


----------



## Kilbarry20 (Aug 19, 2020)

Do some Google Searches to see the overwhelming amount of content on Netflix. There are, as has been described above, numerous Series- many highly acclaimed, for every taste. The Dark- Homeland, Peaky Blinders, House of Cards, The Bridge- BOTH, The Killing, Narcos, Snowfall, etc. etc.

In addition, an endless stream of Movies from good to outstanding. Many recycled classics, plus new. Just watched: ‘Munich’. Last year? Queen’s Gambit.


----------



## Money172375 (Jun 29, 2018)

Kilbarry20 said:


> Do some Google Searches to see the overwhelming amount of content on Netflix. There are, as has been described above, numerous Series- many highly acclaimed, for every taste. The Dark- Homeland, Peaky Blinders, House of Cards, The Bridge- BOTH, The Killing, Narcos, Snowfall, etc. etc.
> 
> In addition, an endless stream of Movies from good to outstanding. Many recycled classics, plus new. Just watched: ‘Munich’. Last year? Queen’s Gambit.


Homeland has to be near the top of the list of award winning shoes that nobody watches. If you’re into spy thrillers, check it out.


----------



## MrMatt (Dec 21, 2011)

james4beach said:


> They may do nifty things, but there's no way I'm putting that Amazon spying device in my home. I don't trust Google either (they have a horrible history of data collection and privacy violations) which is another reason I didn't buy a "Smart" TV.


Did you disable that feature on your phone?


----------



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

MrMatt said:


> Did you disable that feature on your phone?


I've disabled the Google voice / command features, to the best of my ability. I also frequently kill the data connection on my phone just to prevent leakage and phoning home.


----------



## like_to_retire (Oct 9, 2016)

james4beach said:


> I've disabled the Google voice / command features, to the best of my ability. I also frequently kill the data connection on my phone just to prevent leakage and phoning home.


Please explain?

ltr


----------



## MrMatt (Dec 21, 2011)

like_to_retire said:


> Please explain?


He's concerned about the fact that his phone tracks everything he does and listens to what you say, so he turns off as much as he can.


----------



## afulldeck (Mar 28, 2012)

The problem with Netflix is it has limited content in Canada.


----------



## MrMatt (Dec 21, 2011)

afulldeck said:


> The problem with Netflix is it has limited content in Canada.


yes, but occasionally we get something the US doesn't.
I find the content acceptable, particularly since I also have Disney and Amazon.


----------



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

Thought I'd mention something about my Roku setup in case it's useful to anyone.

I've found so much content that I'm enjoying through Roku's free shows, plus YouTube, that I have mainly been watching these recently. I cancelled my Netflix membership for a month (maybe two) while I watch this other stuff.

Netflix is cheap but turning it off for a couple months saves some money. In our high inflation world, every bit helps. I will certainly re-enable Netflix soon.

Honestly, I just find I have endless things to watch. It's amazing how cheap all of this is versus old cable packages! I still want to watch some of the Netflix things I listed on the previous page. Add to it the free content on YouTube (and what I found on my Roku) and I have too much entertainment.


----------



## like_to_retire (Oct 9, 2016)

james4beach said:


> Netflix is cheap


Yeah, I really like my ROKU setup too, and instead of NetFlix I have DISNEY+ which is $11.99 a month or ($119 yr = $9.99 mo). 

It would take you an real long time to work your way through everything that DISNEY+ offers. It's great. The ROKU remote even has the DISNEY+ button directly on it, so no messing around. 

Save some money and abandon the $16.49 a month NetFix for a while and try DISNEY+ for a lot cheaper and work your way through all they have to offer.

ltr


----------



## KaeJS (Sep 28, 2010)

james4beach said:


> Thought I'd mention something about my Roku setup in case it's useful to anyone.
> 
> I've found so much content that I'm enjoying through Roku's free shows, plus YouTube, that I have mainly been watching these recently. I cancelled my Netflix membership for a month (maybe two) while I watch this other stuff.
> 
> ...


Is $20/month really something worth writing home about?


----------



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

KaeJS said:


> Is $20/month really something worth writing home about?


Well, it's 10 cans of sardines. For me, $20 is still enough money that I notice it.


----------



## bgc_fan (Apr 5, 2009)

james4beach said:


> Thought I'd mention something about my Roku setup in case it's useful to anyone.
> 
> I've found so much content that I'm enjoying through Roku's free shows, plus YouTube, that I have mainly been watching these recently. I cancelled my Netflix membership for a month (maybe two) while I watch this other stuff.
> 
> ...


You can add the TubiTV app as well. If you like TED talks, that's another app you could add.

If your local library offers streaming media, there's also Hoopla which can be of interest if that's what your library uses.


----------



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

bgc_fan said:


> You can add the TubiTV app as well


What kind of stuff is on TubiTV?


----------



## bgc_fan (Apr 5, 2009)

james4beach said:


> What kind of stuff is on TubiTV?


Some older Hollywood movies, some B list movies. The selection rotates periodically. There are some TV shows... for some reason Gordon Ramsay is prominent with a bunch of different shows.


----------

